# افضل طريقة لحفظ المياه (خزانات البسام العالمية)



## الهارب11 (17 مايو 2012)

*مصانع البسام العالمية*
*
**من اكبر المصانع في الشرق الأوسط والعالم ومنتجاتنا هي:*
*أ‌- **الخزانات البلاستيكية (عمودي وافقي**)*
*بجميع الإحجام**
**ولدينا اكبر خزان في العالم ومساحته20000كالون* *أمريكي**
**وخزانات بخمس طبقات **
**ونحن الوحيدين المصنعين لتلك الخزانات **
**ونملك شهادة الايزو 9001(شهادة الجودة العالمية) على منتجاتنا**
**وشهادات الجودة من جميع البلديات في الأمارات العربية المتحدة*
* ومطابقة لمواصفات الجودة البريطانية*
*وإننا عضو في جمعية القولبة العالمي**ة**arm **
* 
*ب‌- **خزانات الفيبر كلاس *
*ت‌- **خزانات تحت الأرض* 
*ث‌- **حواجز الطرقات البلاستكية*
*ج‌- **مظلات السيارات المصنوعة من الفيبر كلاس*
*ح‌- **حمام البلاستيك *
*خ‌- **خزانات**grb panal**:**
**hot press only**
**معزول وغير معزول*
* بمواد أولية بريطانية*
* التي تصنع بمصانعنا بجودة عالية وفق المعايير البريطانية*
* وبجميع المقاسات أيضا*

*



**للاستفسار أكثر أرجو أن لا تتردد بالاتصال**
**مندوب مبيعات: علاء**
**00971504760821*


----------

